# Minium/Maxium barrel length for CCW Handgun



## alucard (Mar 4, 2007)

What would be considered the minium barrel length and maxium barrel length for a CCW Handgun?


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

Define concealed.... lol

I have an 18.5 barrel on my 12 Guage, that I could conceal in a trench coat...

For carry with a short jacket of shirt, I choose a 3" XD.
For carry with a longer, bulkier, jacket, I choose a 4" XD.
For carry in my shorts pocket, I choose my "next" toy, 3.1" Kel-Tec.

It's whatever you can carry. Shoulder holster? 8"? 10"? sure


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Depends on your body type. Jeff could probably hide a bigger gun than I could because he is bigger than I am. I'm only 5'7", so I am limited to what I can, "comfortably" carry.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Like the other fellows said, it has more to do with your size, your holster, and your clothes than anything else.

That said, I think practical carry guns fall between 2" (on snubby revolvers) and 5" (on 1911s). I have seen people carry other guns, but most people seem to fall into this range with their carry guns.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

With me every 1/2" to the barrel and 5oz or so to the gun can make a big difference in how it rides and packs. I carry the old J-frame .38's most of the time anymore. I can still put them in the bread basket at 20 to 25 feet.


----------

